# Egg doner at 37? is it possible to share eggs in exchange for reduced cost IVF?



## jaybee246 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking to exchange eggs in exchange for lower cost Ivf. helping us and also helping others too. My local hospitals age limit is 35 and as im 37 i have been looking all over to try and find somewhere that will help us. Does anyone know where?


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jaybee

I'm sorry to be a downer but I think it's unlikely you will be able to donate eggs at 37. I found this reference on the National Gamete Donation Trust (NGDT) website where they say "HFEA ... recommends that egg donors should be no older than 36 years at the time of donation."

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=53

It doesn't say it's totally not allowed though, so maybe you will find somewhere that will do it. It might be would be worth asking NGDT. Their website says: "To speak to someone in confidence about how to become a donor, contact our confidential helpline. 0845 226 9193"

Lilo xx

/links


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i think lister allow it til 37, my clinic was 36, you will need to move fast though i imagine


----------



## jaybee246 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for replys. If I can find a recipitant who needs a doner and is aware of my age then my clinic in Npton in ok to go ahead with egg share. Problem is finding a recipitant and then finding one who wants to travel or whos hospital will do egg share over 36 there!!


----------

